# Qualification required for teachers for Professional courses



## fareedqazi (Sep 19, 2017)

Dear All,

I want to know the qualification for teachers for Professional courses. My wife is M.Tech(IT) and having experience in teaching at Engg college in India. I want to know if in New Zealand or Australia they require some additional training or course to join as lecturer in Engineering college.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

With only a couple of exceptions, engineering is a university-level course in NZ and teaches to the international PEng designation. For B Engineering programmes to be accredited they mostly require teaching staff with doctorates. 

Getting her degrees assessed by NZQ will give you a better idea of how much value is seen in her degree from her college/university in India. Unfortunately, many university and college degrees from India are not fully recognised in NZ (or Australia, Canada, the US, UK....)

Good luck!


----------

